# Another giant bluefin landed



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

827 pounds 114" You Never Know :thumbsup:

they say its a new Florida record, but I remember a giant over 1K being brought to panama city way back for a tourney : Wonder what happened to that fish.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Any Idea about where it was caught? Google and could not find anything must not have hit.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> 827 pounds 114" You Never Know :thumbsup:
> 
> they say its a new Florida record, but I remember a giant over 1K being brought to panama city way back for a tourney : Wonder what happened to that fish.


A man from my city caught that fish. He chartered the boat for the whole week for the tourney. If my memory is correct he won almost a $1/4 million.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> Any Idea about where it was caught? Google and could not find anything must not have hit.


It's been on FB all week. Haven't noticed a location other than the Gulf.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Out of Destin I believe. Not sure where out of the pass though. 

I was at the harbor when they weighed it, absolute monster


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Caught at blind faith, 6am sunday morning on a live blackfin. They were pre fishing for the upcoming tourneys


----------

